
Show HN: iOS Device info done right - nirma
https://github.com/Nirma/UIDeviceComplete
======
tinus_hn
I'm not so sure deciding things based on a hard coded list of models is such a
clever idea. It smells like the UserAgent header on the web.

------
strangecyan
Why would you want to change layout on a switch statement? That feels very
early 2000s web. Just use auto layout and constraints so that all of the new
iPad split screen stuff and any new device sizes comes free.

